# Wanted - Hero Shots!



## Butternut

*BUTTERNUT LURES NEEDS A 2010 HERO!*


----------



## Butternut

More info. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055577139&posted=1#post1055577139


----------



## Butternut

What a great Day! :shade:

Talked with one of two Butternut Hunters today and neither one scored .... but not because the Deer weren't there :wink:

One guy had so many deer around him that he couldn't move and the other put the shot over the back.
(first timer jitters)

They said that it worked fine 

I dont think round 2 on those deer is gonna go to round 3...not for a couple of 'em at least :tongue:

They may be the first pics we post....unless you can beat them to it :wink:


----------



## NOV RUT

*I'm in.*

Our season in Ohio does not open until sept 26th.
But as soon as it rolls in, I will be sending in pics of a
Ohio monster shot over your ButterNut lure.:banana:

Shawn


----------



## Butternut

NOV RUT said:


> Our season in Ohio does not open until sept 26th.
> But as soon as it rolls in, I will be sending in pics of a
> Ohio monster shot over your ButterNut lure.:banana:
> 
> Shawn


Yeah....you got the mug for that stuff. 

Me?!....I have to wear a mask so as to not scare the deer away


----------



## Butternut

*NOW! ...... THIS IS A GREAT PHOTO*​


----------



## NOV RUT

*Wow*

Great pic!!

Congrats on your deer.

Shawn


----------



## T.Wallace

That is just great and congrats to you.
Can you say back straps :archer:


----------



## Butternut

Just a note....

*Anyone submitting a photo for the contest....the label must be showing or we wont except it as proof of use.
Dawn (shown here) was a Internet order and we have a record of it....so she is o.k..
However...
We are getting into alot of shops fast and if we have no record....we need to see proof of product.
Thanks for keeping this in mind.*


----------



## boarman1

Hey Im going on a few hunts to do reviews on outfitters this year .I would like to try out some of your scents.? contact me when you sign back on later .Butternut Thanks


----------



## T.Wallace

Took this doe today using Butternut and she came in with the classic neck out and smelling it all the way in.


----------



## T.Wallace

Butternut worked again last evening, I took a double.
That is three deer in one day.


----------



## Butternut

NY northern zone opened two days ago.
I drove the 4 1/2 hours to get to an area called tug hill...which I have passed numerous times over the years...but have never stopped at.
I slept in the car for a few hours and then walked into the woods perhaps 400 yards and there I found a big pine to climb.

This was an absolute shot in the dark in an area that is noted for it's low deer numbers.
1 1/2 hours after first light, a bachelor group of three bucks came in and I got a shot at the second largest.

The Ash shafts and woodsman heads worked great! 
So did the Butternut and Apple drag that I laid out at 15 yards :shade:


----------



## Butternut

​
A COUPLE MORE THAT I RECEIVED WHILE ON MY HUNT.


----------



## firemanbrown

This buck was taken by my 14 y/o son using butternut as a cover scent so he could set in a fence row on the ground to cope with deer movement during the Michigan youth deer season.
Dan Brown
Butternut sales rep
Michigan


----------



## NY911

Congrats Kris...


----------



## Butternut

NY911 said:


> Congrats Kris...


Thanks.
It's been a long haul but it seems obvious that taking the time to get it right before actually bring it to market was a smart and honorable decision 

Now....I just have to get next years test sample out to these guys who offered their services two weeks ago!.
It's hard to find the time it takes to sleep


----------



## Butternut

Unforunitly....this AT member (Doegirl) didn't have anyone to take her photo with her button buck.
But she still took the picture for us....:thumbs_up congratulations Doegirl


----------



## Butternut

Unfortunately, this young man wasn't aware of the contest 
But....he is getting a free bottle none the less :darkbeer:


----------



## Butternut

Another entry :darkbeer:


----------



## T.Wallace

Michigan Buck 












Michigan Buck #2


----------



## Butternut

Nice


----------



## FallFever

I like to see those Michigan Bucks falling for Butternut !


----------



## T.Wallace

Ohio Doe


----------



## Butternut

Thats a very respectable Doe 
One of my favorites among the four food groups.

(Deer - Hog - Partridge - Trout) :wink:


----------



## T.Wallace

Ohio Doe


----------



## Butternut

GREAT SHOT PLACEMENT! :thumbs_up


----------



## Butternut

Just an FYI.....

I have taken a number of calls over the last two weeks from retailers who are reordering and telling me about their customers success .... but....no pics :thumbs_do

It seems that everyone (retail) is under the assumption that we are running a big buck contest....which we are not :thumbs_do

What prompts me to add this note (again) is the fact that tonight I talked with a young lady who had placed an internet order off our site and had 
2 deer down so far with the Butternut....but didn't know about the contest. :thumbs_do

SO....I suppose that (somehow) we could have some folks here as well that dont know or understand the rules for entry .... which are....

*#1: Have a bottle or package in the picture with you and your trophy.*

Thats it! .... the best picture wins .... very simple :thumbs_up

We dont care if it is a 50# fawn or a 400# world class trophy buck.
What matters (for this contest) is picture quality and one that tells a story for our lures and scents.

I speak for all of us when I say that any deer taken with a bow is a trophy.
The only difference between the trophy is the person standing behind it :wink:

By the way....here are the Pic's of both deer, sent to me by that young Lady. (Truly disabled~Hence the crossbow) 
(That small one is just what I set my sights on each year.....yummy good!)


----------



## Butternut




----------



## FallFever

WOW ! I've never seen a 2 headed Deer before. LOL !

Great shooting !

FF


----------



## Butternut

Another day...another deer


----------



## firemanbrown

At least you can hit em. You already know the story. The butternut does it's job now if I can only do mine. Great job Kris. Maybe I'll have you come to Michigan to show me how, LOL.:thumbs_up Dan.


----------



## Butternut

firemanbrown said:


> At least you can hit em. You already know the story. The butternut does it's job now if I can only do mine. Great job Kris. Maybe I'll have you come to Michigan to show me how, LOL.:thumbs_up Dan.


Shooting out of a blind can be tricky with the recurve.
If you have the opportunity to pick up a Bear 48 Mag...thats the way to go IMO.
You'll have something up here soon enough...I am sure :thumbs_up


----------



## firemanbrown

Guess I'll have to break out the old Kodiak Magnum that should work:wink:


----------



## michiganchad

I just purchased a field pack from your web site so I hope for good things to come. I am going to be using it in the southern and northern part of Michigan so we will see if it works all across the state.:thumbs_up


----------



## Butternut

michiganchad said:


> I just purchased a field pack from your web site so I hope for good things to come. I am going to be using it in the southern and northern part of Michigan so we will see if it works all across the state.:thumbs_up


Thanks and good luck.
Be sure and read all the information on the site under usage.
Make sure and get a picture for the contest :thumbs_up


----------



## michiganchad

Will do,:thumbs_upI hope for good things.


----------



## T.Wallace

michiganchad said:


> I just purchased a field pack from your web site so I hope for good things to come. I am going to be using it in the southern and northern part of Michigan so we will see if it works all across the state.:thumbs_up




You wont be disappointed and as Butternut stated read the instructions and you can’t go wrong.
I will be looking for your picture after you take your deer with our lure.


----------



## Butternut




----------



## FallFever

Holy smokes Kris !!!! How many deer have you taken so far this year with the Butternut ? Way to go !!!

FF


----------



## Butternut

FallFever said:


> Holy smokes Kris !!!! How many deer have you taken so far this year with the Butternut ? Way to go !!!
> 
> FF


Just 5...but I have only been out four days so far.
One day was awful....hard rain and cool....not ideal conditions for Butternut or deer hunting in general :thumbs_do


----------



## T.Wallace

Congrats Butternut on the double number 2.
So far two doubles by you and a triple by myself you have to love this stuff I do.


----------



## Butternut

Thanks T.W. :darkbeer:


----------



## Butternut




----------



## Butternut

*2 Deer in 2 Days *







This Canadian is on a roll


----------



## FallFever

Nice doe's, both of them are horses.

Nov. 5th will be my first chance in the woods this year. It can't come fast enough, Butternut and Bow here I come.

FF


----------



## Butternut

Tomorrow and Monday, I will be testing the new enhanced feed blend Lure with a new hunter, in a new area.
This Lure will carry the same enzyme but will (hopefully) have a more calming effect on the deer.
This will be the Late season special Blend which will be offered 2010.

Hopefully we will have something positive to show :darkbeer:


----------



## Butternut

*Quote: I got a chance to try the Butternut yesterday. This is the result! I hadn't had a shot opportunity for the first month and a half of the season. Yesterday I saw 10 deer and had shots at 3 of them. All 3 came in down wind of my stand and the Butternut I had set out. Does it work? I'm a believer.*


----------



## Butternut




----------



## firemanbrown

Cool


----------



## T.Wallace

The proof keeps coming in that Butternut is the real deal.
Congrats to all and good luck in the contest.


----------



## Butternut

While horns alone dont make a good picture....they do add something :shade:


----------



## SPIKER_67

Butternut said:


> While horns alone dont make a good picture....they do add something :shade:



Nice, I think that a hero shot should have a masked crusader...lol


----------



## Butternut

LOL 

O.K. .... That is a good one :shade:


----------



## T.Wallace

Another doe down due to Butternut
Ohio Doe


----------



## Butternut

One more for NY :shade:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Butternut said:


> *NOW! ...... THIS IS A GREAT PHOTO*​


GIRL you rock;-)


----------



## Butternut

We should have done a second contest this year....We could have named it...
*SWING AND A MISS*!​
It's really disconcerting to have so many people successfully bringing deer in and so many either missing or forgetting to take pictures....or not even knowing about the contest. :embara:

Next year....we will do a much better job of making sure that everyone knows about this contest...no matter where they hear about Butternut products. 

As for giving the missed shots their due... in as much as to bringing in the deer successfully....
If at first you dont succeed.....try,try again :darkbeer:


----------



## bengalbrother

*Here are some I shot this year*

#1 Gut shot, followed by a Heart shot

See the video on this Years Dawn2Dusk outdoors video


----------



## Butternut

> See the video on this Years Dawn2Dusk outdoors video


 










SWEET! :shade:

That right there is my #1 target quarry size :darkbeer:

Hitting a big mature deer is like hitting a mail box...but the veal Lambs?....thats like hitting the stamp on the envelope inside the mailbox!. 

Good shooting! :set1_applaud:​


----------



## Butternut

Good night and good luck out there tomorrow :shade:


----------



## michihunter

spiker_01 said:


> Nice, I think that a hero shot should have a masked crusader...lol


Yes!!The Masked Avenger scores on a sweet buck!! My only question now is will you be changing your name from Spiker to Sevener?


----------



## Butternut

*The Rut is here...time to put the Butternut away*

Cant wait for the third week of November to arrive.
The breeding will be done and the Bucks will be straving.....looking to put on all that weight lost during the Rut.
Thats the time to get back out there with the butternut and finish them off :teeth:

Till then...I'll be carrying the rattle bag and the grunt tubes :shade:

Wish the best of luck to all out there


----------



## T.Wallace

Butternut button buck down.


----------



## Butternut

Sweet little back straps Tony :shade:
I think you did pretty well to get out there at all considering what your going through. ukey:

Get well soon :darkbeer:


----------



## Butternut

*Still going strong!*

While I have set the bow aside till the Rut has ended....others out there are still scoring with our lures and scents :shade:

*Here is a pic and quote from another site which I happened by yesterday.*









I decided for a quick hunt after work. went back to where I shot the doe, slid up tree, turned around, sit down and saw him in the field. 
I tried some calling and got his attention but he kept walking to the woods. 
If he hit the woods he would be down wind and I figured it would be over. 
Wrong!!! He smelled the Butternut and walked out right under my stand. 
He just seemed to stay there forever.

I was losing light fast and he wasn't moving, so I did something I would have never done without the no-peep. 
He moved out about 10 yds. and I let one fly right between the shoulder blades and a little back. The Thunderhead did the job. 
I climbed down, field dressed him and headed to the house.


----------



## Butternut

*Starting to eat again!*








2 for 2 
(only got to show the head gear of one)

Cant wait to get back out there myself. 
1 more week for NY (I think) and those Bucks will be looking to start putting that weight back on :thumbs_up


----------



## T.Wallace

Two bucks killed over Butternut that is great :thumbs_up
It wont be long here till the big boys will want to fatten up all so and I can't wait to give them a hole in their side when they come to have a taste of the Butternut.


----------



## Butternut

2 more down today.
1 of them was for a guy (in his 40's) that has hunted all his life with only 1 deer (gun) to his name.
He got #2 with a bow and Butternut.
Pics are coming


----------



## Butternut

*gettin it done after 20+ years*


----------



## firemanbrown

The last thing she smelled before she fell. Dring the rut no matter what it's Butternut.


----------



## Butternut

Thats a very big Doe!.

Filling the freezer faster with Butternut!! 
:shade:


----------



## Butternut

*Problem when using Butternut is tagging out 2 soon!*








*I dont believe I have ever seen so many multiple takes on any attractant.*


----------



## T.Wallace

Congrats on the double :thumbs_up

That is the way to fill a freezer fast use butternut.


----------



## Butternut

There was (yet another) double today in MI.
I'll get those pics up as soon as I can :thumbs_up


----------



## Butternut

*MI Rep. Dan Brown takes a day to fill the freezer*



Dan has been working hard for our company this year.
Between the demands of every day life and those of our company, Dan hasn't had spit for time in the stand this year. ukey:
*Finally!, Dan gets a day to get out there with his son and our lure*










Dan's morning outing









Dan's evening outing


*Congratulations Dan!!*​


----------



## firemanbrown

Thanks for the kind words and :darkbeer: to the year 2010 and butternut success photos next year as well. I hope every one has noticed this is working on bucks and does. Good luck to everyone and thanks again Kris.

Dan


----------



## Butternut

*Tipping the odds in his favor*









While this pic is very cool (for me) we need that bottle turned and facing label out.
(or just use the whole package)
I have this young mans receipt so I know this is the real deal....but this contest is for feature placement on our website.
Take the time to get that picture and yourself in the run for that $500. :thumbs_up​


----------



## doegirl

Can't forget about #3.:darkbeer: This small 8pointer comes within 13yards, testing the wind, heading directly to my stand. All three of my deer I've gotten this year have come into the butternut.:thumbs_up
BTW, I bowhunt HEAVILY pressured public land just north of a major city (Columbus, OH). It's hard enough to get these super wary deer into bow range. I have seen 30+ deer so far and not a single one has spooked from using this lure. I've never shot 3 deer in a season before and this is my first archery buck Butternut ROCKS!


----------



## Butternut

Great shot placement Doegirl :thumbs_up

Thanks for the picture, comments and for trying our product. :shade:


----------



## T.Wallace

Butternut said:


> Dan has been working hard for our company this year.
> Between the demands of every day life and those of our company, Dan hasn't had spit for time in the stand this year. ukey:
> *Finally!, Dan gets a day to get out there with his son and our lure*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan's morning outing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan's evening outing
> 
> 
> *Congratulations Dan!!*​


Dan way to get it done getting two down! :thumbs_up


----------



## firemanbrown

Thanks Tony


----------



## firemanbrown

Check this out, we have pictures here :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Butternut

*First time ever!~3 deer in one year*








Butternut makes personal bests,,,,, doable :shade:


QUOTE: *I had my Butternut set up at 30 yds, and this doe came right to it, offering a perfect shot from my limited sight window.*


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors

Spike you keep that up and Waddells going to get nervous,,lol  Great job Spike, looks like BT has hit a home run with Butternut, Congrats BT.


----------



## Butternut

Hoosieroutdoors said:


> ...looks like BT has hit a home run with Butternut, Congrats BT.


Sure looks that way 

Thank you


----------



## Butternut

*This guy is out of control !!*








We better watch out who we sell this stuff to ...he is taking the population down fast! :mg:

4 deer in the freezer (this year) and his personal life time best season to date. 

The more pics the better the odds of winning the photo contest 

CONGRATULATIONS SPIKER! .... HERE'S WISHING YOU MANY MORE


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors

He`s a deadly force now


----------



## Butternut

*Talk about a hunting tribe!!*

:mg:







The Admiral and his troops 

I like this picture very much :darkbeer:


----------



## firemanbrown

I still love it, we have pictures here :nyah::nyah:


----------



## doegirl

Butternut said:


> Sure looks that way
> 
> Thank you


It's kind of like grocery shopping from a treestand. "Yeah, that one looks more tender. I'll take that one". 
Thwap-THUNK!:wink:


----------



## SPIKER_67

Butternut said:


> We better watch out who we sell this stuff to ...he is taking the population down fast! :mg:
> 
> 4 deer in the freezer (this year) and his personal life time best season to date.
> 
> The more pics the better the odds of winning the photo contest
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS SPIKER! .... HERE'S WISHING YOU MANY MORE


Yeah, this Spiker had to be put down. We knew there was a deer on the property that had a broken rear leg. It's amazing how tough they are though. He still could get around fine except for the limp. When we opened him up, his ham was completely destroyed.

I put a Butternut set up near where I last saw him in a swamp that's nearly inaccessible. At first light I saw him come out, sniffing the air. He was on the Butternut. It led him right into my shooting lane, where I got the shot. Thanks, Butternut for allowing me to fill the freezer, and mercifully harvest this buck. Spike


----------



## Butternut

Great Story and Pic Spiker :darkbeer:

Congratulations ... Again


----------



## T.Wallace

Great job taking 4 deer so far Spiker :darkbeer: 
You are having a great season and filling your freezer at the same time.


----------



## T.Wallace

Here is an Ohio 8pt buck taken over our lure :darkbeer:
The pics keep coming in while the deer herd in Ohio is dropping.

Keep sending in your pics from Butternut kills because someone is going to get the $500 so why not you.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors

I wonder if Spiker would give me a good reference for consideration for 2010 Butternut staff?


----------



## Butternut

Hoosieroutdoors said:


> I wonder if Spiker would give me a good reference for consideration for 2010 Butternut staff?


I know who you are.
You have some pretty sweet stuff yourself 
We can always use someone talented


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors

I would gladly do my part to help out and spread the word and make Butternut a household name


----------



## Butternut

Hoosieroutdoors said:


> I would gladly do my part to help out and spread the word and make Butternut a household name


Give Tony Wallace a shout this spring and we will get you started


----------



## SPIKER_67

Butternut said:


> I know who you are.
> You have some pretty sweet stuff yourself
> We can always use someone talented


Hey! I'm not even a Butternut prostaffer!


----------



## Butternut

spiker_01 said:


> Hey! I'm not even a Butternut prostaffer!


Maybe not...but your doing a good job at building a portfolio while using our products


----------



## michihunter

spiker_01 said:


> Hey! I'm not even a Butternut prostaffer!


I keep telling you I'll be your manager for 10%!! 
We'll be loading up the truck and moving to Beverly.
Hills, that is.
Swimmin pools, movie stars. :wink:


----------



## T.Wallace

Here we have another Butternut double :darkbeer:

This guy didn’t realize that we had a $500 contest going so he didn’t get any pics in the field.
He still was able to get this pic and sent it to me so he is now eligible for the contest.

Good luck to everyone and keep sending us your photos of the deer taken with Butternut.


----------



## Butternut

My fault for not having included a flier in each package....which I will do from now on :embara:

It's a shame that so many folks didn't know about this contest sooner. :secret:

There were a heck of alot more deer taken down with our lures than are represented on this thread


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors

I am going to order a bottle and finish out my season with it >


----------



## Butternut

This Picture will always be near and dear to me. 

Pictured above is a man who (IMO) is a far better man than I will ever be in terms of woodsmanship.
An amazing photographer and a dedicated traditional shooter.

Jack was the man who took the picture of our Butternut Buck (which is featured on our field pack label) and who allowed us to use this photo without want for compensation.

Jack does all of his hunting without the mobility of body, that I myself have and take for granted most times :embara:

Each success for Jack and his stick bow is an occasion for myself to feel a great pride for the fact that you cant keep a good man down.

:darkbeer:

P.S.: Jack used our original Butternut Lure to bring this whitetail into bow range 

​


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors

It really puts your mind to thinking when you are lucky enough to meet and know and individual like that. Really shows us how lucky we are and what we can accomplish if we just try. I just ordered my Butter Nut yesterday, can`t wait to get it and put the whack on 1 myself.


----------



## FallFever

Way to go Jack ! That is a nice sized doe.

FF


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors

michihunter said:


> I keep telling you I'll be your manager for 10%!!
> We'll be loading up the truck and moving to Beverly.
> Hills, that is.
> Swimmin pools, movie stars. :wink:


I hope scrappy doesn`t have Jethros appetite,,Rita will have to be quick with the camera or there will be no proof :wink:


----------



## Butternut

Hoosieroutdoors said:


> I just ordered my Butter Nut yesterday, can`t wait to get it and put the whack on 1 myself.


It went out today


----------



## T.Wallace

Another Ohio deer falls to Butternut :darkbeer:

Now the deer are going back to a feeding pattern Butternut worked again to bring this deer into range.


----------



## Butternut

*Nice*

Good late season Buck :darkbeer:

There were 2 taken today in CT over our lures.

Hoping to get their pictures posted soon


----------



## Butternut

*Just finished tabulating...*

60%+ success rate with our customers this year.
The + means that we dont know what happened to the other 40%
Maybe they scored and didn't call or maybe they didn't call because they didn't score.
Who knows.

Anyway...we are getting the photo's set up and in a few weeks we will start posting the poll vote for the winner of the $500. here on AT and on 5 other sites.
Total votes will be averaged and the highest average will be receiving a check for $500. from Butternut lures.

To everyone....thank you.


----------



## Butternut

*Just short of the Wisconsin close of season*
















Hello Kris,
The following is Kimberley's rather trying story of her second bow kill, and it's thanks largely in part to Butternut!

I can't believe it, but Toby talked me into hunting on New Year's Day. It was already bitter cold here in WI, and he said because it was suppose to get even colder the deer were going to move. I don't really like rifle hunting in the first place, and even though we could have carried rifles through the end of season on the 3rd we opted for our bows. He didn't want to make me sit in the cold too long so we didn't get into the stands until around 2:30 leaving us a little over 2 hours to shooting hours. I was really cussing under my frozen breath the entire time until around 4:00 I caught movement well down into the woods off the ridge I was perched on. I was sitting on the coldest part of the property where my big food plot is because Toby said they had two food sources there with the plot and the standing corn. I placed out my scent heater with Butternut food lure in it in the hopes that the deer would show with enough time before shooting hours, and here I was already seeing movement with around fifty minutes of time to spare!
I watched this big loner doe work her way back and forth all the way up the ridge very cautious at all times, and why wouldn't she be after firearms being in the deer woods for basically 30 days already. I knew it when she picked up the Butternut scent because she kept sniffing the air and taking more steps each time she smelled more. As she approached she started slowing down with her neck stretched way out trying to really get a good whiff of what she was smelling. The whole time I was worried she was going to pick me off because of having to wear orange; I felt like I was sticking out like a beacon. When she went behind the last tree before my shooting lane I came to fully draw and waited for the shot. When she took her last three steps; her neck was still stretched way, and I settled my 20 yard pin right behind her front shoulder. Just as I touched off the release, she took one more step causing me to hit a little farther back, but I still felt pretty confident about the shot. As I watched her run away, I was trying to see my arrow, but it was buried somewhere under the 2+ feet of snow so perhaps I'll find that in the spring. I made note of a couple of trees that she ran past when she went over the ridge, and I let my bow down right away because now I was really freezing even with the adrenaline coursing through my veins.
Toby met me at the truck and right away noticed I was missing an arrow, and asked immediately if it was a hit and buck or doe. I told him a big loner doe, and I thought the hit was just a little back. He said we should go home to warm up and get a bite to eat so we could come back in about 3 hours to start to look things over. When we got out by my stand, it was now 8:30 and a little over 4 hours since I shot her. We had blood spray at arrow impact, and started following her tracks with only a little blood here and there. Toby started to question me about 2 hours into the track if I was sure I hit her as well as I thought due the lack of a blood trail even though I sent a Slick Trick all the way through her. I was sure it was a pretty good hit and nut guts, but now almost 4 hours into the track I was starting to doubt myself. It was soooooo cold out there that Toby joked perhaps the blood was freezing on her hide before it hit the ground, and I would have agreed being it was a little below zero. Toby found another spec of blood finally and got on some tracks that we had already passed twice, and we followed them for about another 35 yards when we found her piled up in a brush pile. I was so excited to find her, and yet I was tired from it being almost 1:00 AM, trudging through all the snow, and I think my extremities were quite literally frozen. I think from now on I'll try to get my deer far earlier in the season to avoid ever having to deal with hunting conditions like these again! 
Toby had been testing out the new samples from Butternut the last few days, and he wasn't seeing much if any deer activity. He said he was seeing deer on his way out of the woods so the samples could have been working, but the deer just may have not been moving early enough to get to him during shooting hours. When we went out, I said I wanted to use the ORIGINAL Butternut, because even though we had a tough year throughout the earlier part of the season, we knew Butternut had proven itself already. I now have some meat to put in the freezer because this nice doe showed up with a half hour of shooting hours left. A huge thanks goes out to Butternut in the assist on this deer! I hope you can use at least one of the pictures as I normally photograph better, but after the arduous track and bitter cold I was absolutely exhausted. 

We at Reality Check Outdoors would again like to extend our thanks to Butternut for letting us be a part of working with this new and exciting product!

Kimberley Wolff
Toby Vertein 











​


----------



## T.Wallace

Kimberley CONGRATS on your last minute doe :darkbeer::darkbeer:

Staying out in the freezing weather with Butternut to bring down this fine deer is outstanding.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Pm*

T....I sent you a PM


----------

